# GBL Online Source?



## Capita (May 12, 2009)

Hello,
was wondering any online web sites that you can order GBL from that ship to the USA at a decent price.


----------



## shepj (May 14, 2009)

Capita said:


> Hello,
> was wondering any online web sites that you can order GBL from that ship to the USA at a decent price.


Try dicking around with search terms.. and with GBL somewhere along the lines.. include Chrome Cleaner. Or modify your search using 1,4-butanediol and chrome cleaner.. then google some of the results, find a legit one.

Capita, if you don't find a result you trust.. PM me.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 15, 2009)

Hmmm, So, Does It Ship To THe US?


----------



## shepj (May 15, 2009)

airfox does.. they were a listed affiliate when champlegals forum was up and running.. I trust them.


----------



## shepj (May 15, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Cool. With CleanStar You Have At Least A Plausible Reason For Having The Stuff...


not really.. it's kind of like people selling JWH-018 as "bonsai fertilizer" when it would really kill your bonsai tree.


----------



## shepj (May 15, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Well Actually It Works Really Very Well On Metal! I Was Kind Of Amazed!


I am not suprised.. GBL is a rather corrosive substance, hence, why it is more than likely better for you to consume after it is converted to GHB. (Not telling anyone to do something that would break laws of course).


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 15, 2009)

Well If Your Not Suprised Than Way Did You Say It's Not A Plausible Cleaner?


----------



## shepj (May 15, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Well If Your Not Suprised Than Way Did You Say It's Not A Plausible Cleaner?


because you and I both know that if someone gives one of us a bottle of GBL there is no goddamned way we're wasting it on rims. Use coca-cola for that hahahah.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 16, 2009)

It's Very True Both Of *US *Know That But What Does The Common Man Know Of This.


----------



## Nute (May 16, 2009)

what do you do with GBL?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 16, 2009)

What Drugs Do You Like To Make My Friend


----------



## Nute (May 16, 2009)

can u just drink it straight? Seems weird drinking chrome polish


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 16, 2009)

Like Shepj Said, It's A Rather Corrosive Substance And Not Frugal Choice To Just Consume GBL.


----------



## Capita (May 17, 2009)

Nute said:


> can u just drink it straight? Seems weird drinking chrome polish


though it is a polish it is a cleaner just in the same way something like alcohol is a good solvent/ cleaner... it is relatvily safe and it is converted into GHB in the body how ever compared to GHB GBL will hit you harder and get absorbed into the body faster so swim would drink a glass of this stuff slower than a glass of GHB to avoid to much sedation


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

A Liter Of GBL When Converted Is 1600 Grams Of GHB. You'd Been Insane To Drink A Glass Of This. That's Why Me And Shepj Would Synthesize This Into GHB. Easier Dosing. Although We Would No Doubt Keep A Small Amount For Our Own What Not. Some Food For Thought.


----------



## shepj (May 17, 2009)

Capita said:


> though it is a polish it is a cleaner just in the same way something like alcohol is a good solvent/ cleaner... it is relatvily safe and it is converted into GHB in the body how ever compared to GHB GBL will hit you harder and get absorbed into the body faster so swim would drink a glass of this stuff slower than a glass of GHB to avoid to much sedation


lol you drink a glass of GBL or GHB and live and I'll kill myself in front of you. lol. You drink so fucking little it's scary. A strong dose (GHB, GBL is similar) is 2 - 4.0 grams, 10 grams can kill you. The problem is that liquids can have different strengths (Molarity for chemistry guys) and you don't know the strength unless you made the solution yourself! A "strong" dose can be as little as 1 teaspoon!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

Listen To The Man Capita, He Aint Kiddin'. Molarity Is Defined As The Amount Of Solute Per Unit Volume Of Solution. If You Follow.


----------



## Capita (May 17, 2009)

no i understand but in now way did i mean whole glass of GBL I mean a dose in something like a glass of soda and spreading it out since the body actually has a higher affinity for gbl than ghb and hits you harder.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

Just Let Me Say This Again What You Would Experience Would Mostly Be The GHB.


----------



## highwaystar415 (May 18, 2009)

And only start with one capful of liquid!! Then adjust your dose.. Only when u make it, you will know the strenth.. 60 ml gbl to 32 gr naoh 3/4 cup distilled water/ test ph 7.0 is good


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Nice Info Highway.


----------



## 420ganja420 (May 19, 2009)

If you are planning of converting GBL to GHB than you may want to consider the method using GABA powder to GHB. I have done it countless times and never yielded less than 1oz. Unfortunately, GHB is to dangerous for my liking. I accidentally took an estimated 100mg more than I normally took and passed the hell out for 7 hours. Nobody could wake me up and everyone was freaking out. Luckily they remembered it was just the GHB and didn't call the ambulance or try to burry my body or something dumb like that.

On the other hand, it was an amazing substitute for alcohol.


----------



## Capita (May 19, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Just Let Me Say This Again What You Would Experience Would Mostly Be The GHB.


Well yes because the body converts it to GHB but it is more harmful or you it easier to get addicted to and you will get withdrawal symptoms sooner GBL is not really advised to be consumed.. it is also abosrbed by the body faster... it will put more of the converted GHB in you body faster.. many decribe GBL as more sedating with less euphoria.. this is possibly why

Also 100mg of GHB is very small most doses are around the 2 gram range.. there must be something seriously worng with your body

Here also a good way to make shure you know the dosage you getting to

1)Test the pH of the solution to ensure that it is, at least, relatively pH neutral. It should, in fact, be slightly alkali. Somewhere in the region of 7.5 (although this depends on the pH of the water it was diluted with) is good. 

2) Pour the liquid into a saucepan (any type will do as the substance is not GBL) and boil all the H2O off. The aim is to get the temp to 150c.

3) As the liquid is stirred it helps to release the H2O and, after a few minutes at 150c, there should only be light bubbling. Taking it off the heat and stirring it should show these bubbles to be getting smaller and less frequent until, once all the H2O has evaporated, stirring fails to elicit any bubbling.


4) With the saucepan now containing only molten NaGHB, it can be poured into a baking tray to harden and cool.

5) Once hardened this can then be broken up (grinding is not necessary and simply makes it absorb more moisture from the air) and weighed. 

6) Weigh the amount required (it doesn't all have to be diluted at once) and place it in a measuring jug. Multiply the gram weight of the solid by five - this is the amount in ml's it should be *topped up to* with hot water in order to have a ratio of 1g of NaGHB to 5ml of water.

Also when you measure out the water you put the substance in the piece your filling up then fill to 50m... not measuring 50ml and then adding the 50ml + the G


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 19, 2009)

Indeed. Indeed.


----------



## highwaystar415 (May 27, 2009)

can u share the method when using gaba powder?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 27, 2009)

"GHB apears to have a single action of import. It is metabolized into GABA in the brain. Interestingly, Alcohol also causes GABA to be produced in the brain."

Straight From Rodium. Haven't Tried. Don't Think So.


----------



## shepj (May 27, 2009)

that would be so sick.. but no I don't think it's very plausible.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 27, 2009)

I Got An Activity Award.....


----------



## shepj (May 27, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I Got An Activity Award.....


congrats. You've been gaining reputation like a crazy motherfucker so it's always nice when I see your name for the most recent post.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 27, 2009)

I Just Go To My Control Panel And See If Anybody Replys To One Of My Posts.


----------



## Ding (May 28, 2009)

I need to go search this shit and see what it does...been following your posts ganja and learning alot about ALOT of different shit...all I can say is thanks my friend and happy toking!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

Umm, Your Welcome?  


Hey Shepj! I Gotta Stalker!


----------



## jessjohns90210 (May 29, 2009)

Hey Capita any luck finding a place that ships GBL to the U.S.? I'm looking for one too.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

There's A Few Links Already.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

All Good. It's Always Good.


----------



## oasis111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Has anyone successfully ordered GBL from the uk to the states? Anyone ever get busted?


----------



## shepj (Jul 2, 2009)

oasis111 said:


> Has anyone successfully ordered GBL from the uk to the states? Anyone ever get busted?


Busted for what? It is not a controlled substance, you can buy water from a foreign country, no?


----------



## mindcloud (Jul 6, 2009)

mindcloud said:


> Anyone had successful orders from cleanstar24 into the us? Has there been any problems with us customs seizing the package or anything of that nature?


Anyone? I'd hate to place an order and have it stopped at customs. Anyone had any problems with that?


----------



## 420ganja420 (Jul 6, 2009)

mindcloud said:


> Anyone? I'd hate to place an order and have it stopped at customs. Anyone had any problems with that?


They are trusted. The prices aren't exactly cheap. There are cheaper sources out there, gbl124 being just one. I won't post my cheaper sources.


----------



## highwaystar415 (Jul 9, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> They are trusted. The prices aren't exactly cheap. There are cheaper sources out there, gbl124 being just one. I won't post my cheaper sources.


they do get seized on occasion .. you will get a letter from customs.. u can do nothing or file to claim it and get a licence to order it.. no biggie .. ive got 3 letters in different states


----------



## YoungAlCapone (Nov 6, 2009)

highwaystar415 said:


> they do get seized on occasion .. you will get a letter from customs.. u can do nothing or file to claim it and get a licence to order it.. no biggie .. ive got 3 letters in different states


How much were you ordering when customs sent you the letters?


----------



## Reknaw155 (Dec 11, 2009)

I know a very cheap source (I can give by PM, if that's allowed - £12/100, £35/500ml, £55/1L - delete prices if they aren't allowed) in the UK that can ship to the US (customs as receivers risk).

as to it's use on people. I have done over a litre in the past year or so, not many problems (kidney aches with alot of use, had some liver pan a couple of times) but GBL is easy to overdose on if you are a wreckless person. It's addictive too, I use it too much, I stopped about a week ago, I am giving GABA drugs a rest and keeping 'em to the weekend. I never got withdrawals (2-3 times a day) but I am prone to panic attacks which come and go and I think after a week of caiming it they'll die out.

Mixing GBL with other depressents can trigger overdoses and should not be attempted unless experienced and tolerent.

The dose response is very steep so 1.5ml might not do to much and dosing another 1ml (>2.5ml in total) could KO you.

Avoid in public, again unless you are experienced or tolerent.

Making people aware of this stuff.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

I know a place with quite better prices. =P


----------



## Reknaw155 (Dec 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I know a place with quite better prices. =P


UK Based? Very good.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Did you just join today?


----------



## tebor (Dec 11, 2009)

GBL is my favorite.
and very safe when used responsibly.
Any poly-drug user would be foolish not to have a liter or 2 in his medicine cabinet.


----------



## mdbizzle (Dec 13, 2009)

does it really just knock you out at the right dose or is it a slow steady decline?


----------



## tebor (Dec 13, 2009)

at the correct dose it will knock you out and you will be unwakeable.


----------



## rexall101 (May 28, 2010)

I am more interested in the health benefits and the social anxiety relief more than just getting high. Here is something I came across searching around. Also I have emailed several companies trying to find a place that will ship to me in Kansas, USA . I will let you know who responds optimistically. 

GHB (Gammahydroxybutrate or Sodium Oxybate) is a remarkable and diverse chemical found naturally in many cells of the human body.
At higher doses, GHB blocks the path of the neurotransmitter dopamine, but as the effects of GHB wear off there is a dopamine rush. This rush has been described as an aphrodisiac, as GHB creates a slight euphoric effect, (similar to mild alcohol intake). In both men and women GHB increases sexual desire and heightens climax. In men GHB increases the strength and endurance of the erection.
The use of GHB has been clinically shown to increase hGH levels by up to sixteen times baseline measurement within an hour, probably making GHB the most potent oral agonist of growth hormone. Too much GHB can place the user into a deep sleep, from which they cannot be woken for hours. But when used correctly GHB can improve libido, muscle mass, alcohol withdrawal and sleep. Only take GHB at night before bed, avoid any alcohol, and also AVOID use if you suffer from epilepsy (or other seizures), cardiovascular problems, severe hypertension or Cushing's disease. Also avoid if you are using CNS (central nervous system) depressants, such as Valium ®. Look at the chart to see a figure depicting the increase of HGH levels during sleep under the influence of GHB (compared to placebo).


Dosages are wide ranging depending upon sex, body-weight (less Kg body weight /less mg dosage) and hypersensitivity.
As an approximate guide they are as follows; alcohol withdrawal 50mg to 150mg three times daily; energy enhancement 250mg to 500mg as required; libido enhancement 400mg to 800mg before sex; sleep 800mg to 1500mg; hGH release 1000mg to 2500mg before bed.
Always build up doses slowly over days to find your requirement.
With regard to the sodium based GHB powder (Genetika ®), this should be mixed with juice and consumed on an empty stomach. Each level supplied 1ml spoon is equal to 350mg.






_GHB is in my top 3 list of anti-aging supplements_




Ward Dean MD Florida.




_GHB has many potential therapeutic uses, ranging from alleviating depression, enhancing sex to improving sleep. GHB may be the closest thing to an ideal sleep-inducing substance ever discovered._


----------



## rexall101 (May 28, 2010)

Oh, and AMAZING site by the way. I have been reading on all of my favorite past times for the last several hours I am so glad I found this place, good job!


----------



## wtf911 (Oct 5, 2010)

Would greatly appreciate a PM with a cheap reliable place to order GBL in the USA.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 5, 2010)

wtf911 said:


> Would greatly appreciate a PM with a cheap reliable place to order GBL in the USA.


Oh ya? Good Luck!


----------



## AdmiralR (Oct 10, 2010)

I only recently discovered the existence of GBL...today actually.
Then after a quick google, I found this thread and read the entire thing, along with wikipedia and other sites.
As a curiosity, researchers have found something that almost completely nullifies the effects of an overdose of GHB.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCH-50911

Anyways, I found a supplier that has decent prices, 132 for 1 liter of GBL.
Does anyone have one that is better and ships to the US? 
A PM with a link would be nice.
Thanks


----------



## fr0gman (Oct 12, 2010)

I am searching for a source of GBL that can and will ship to USA. Please PM any details you might have.


----------



## fr0gman (Oct 12, 2010)

420ganja420 said:


> TI won't post my cheaper sources.


Where is the sense in that? One would think that the more your "cheaper sources" sell the more likely they are to remain CHEAP!?!?!


----------



## furrious5 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has had success stories with ordering gbl online!?


----------



## shepj (Dec 4, 2010)

Start:

4:40:00 PM

Stop:

4:41:01 PM

I found a legit vendor for GBL in 1 minute 1 second flat. If you have not found one or got ripped off, you did not try.


----------



## furrious5 (Dec 4, 2010)

lol well i mean obviously it's that easy to find it online. But how do you know which are legit? I figured all those on the first page of google were probably fake or something.


----------



## shepj (Dec 4, 2010)

I found a legit source that ships to the USA in that time.. that includes finding out they are legitimate.


----------



## furrious5 (Dec 4, 2010)

How do you know it's legit? I guess I'm just really paranoid about the whole thing and would like to actually talk to someone who has had experience, because i feel like i don't know what i can and can't trust from the internet, as anyone could write anything. Is it really that easy to get online? Success stories/sources would be much appreciated from anyone! PM me


----------



## nanerpeel (Mar 8, 2011)

just signed up to this site. spose i could get a few of those CHEAPER online sources.... if it's ok? 

want to try that stuff out as a cleaner for my flooring company. heard it works spectacular. for cleaning all sortsa stuff.

make my life lots easier if they just sold it here in the U.S.


----------



## nanerpeel (Mar 8, 2011)

also was wondering if there was a limit as to how much a person can buy at one time. and if it was bought for a legit reason- if a person could get into any trouble. or if it would just get confiscated.


----------



## nanerpeel (Mar 11, 2011)

yo anyone?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 12, 2011)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fuck. Read the thread....


----------



## Daath (Mar 12, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fuck. Read the thread....


LoL, newbs...


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Mar 13, 2011)

Looking for crack source anyone mind shooting one at me. Need it to shoot propaganda videos for my job heard it looks great on film. Would make my life easier if it came from North korea. Just let me know.

Also how many crack rocks can I film at once?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 13, 2011)

One. Just one crack rock to screw in a light bulb.


----------



## brett92104 (May 25, 2011)

Hey is there a place on this site where people can or have posted their experience/reviews of certain websites they&#8217;ve ordered from? For example what sites are scams, if their order was seized, how long it took, quality and so on? I have been ordering for quite a while, but time are changing and first hand experience is always helpful. thanks


----------



## Martins (May 25, 2011)

so how to turn GBL->GHB, so its metabolizes in my body from gbl to ghb. so i will just drink gbl. no . how to gbl->ghb


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 25, 2011)

dont post sources here.


----------



## Martins (May 26, 2011)

How much NaOH should I use with 500ml GBL? And is there any water needed? And how much GHB i can get from 500ml GBL?


----------



## Ellis Dee (May 26, 2011)

GBL is at a density of 1.21g/ml, assuming 100% density, as a prodrug is can turn into 1.6g/ml of GBL(GBL is more toxic to the liver though), lets assume 70%, so 1.12g/ml of GBL. 1.12g/mlX500ml=560g GHB. I believe this can be done equimolar, but less can work(consult one of the many teks). I don't want to do the hard math+I don't have a periodic table on my screen right now, so I will leave that too you.

PS. GHB is weighs ~104g/mole


----------



## Martins (May 27, 2011)

Thanks man that help


----------



## Roshock (Dec 11, 2011)

I go with "NO SOURCES" 

Very good quality and orders arrived without problems to the USA and Canada.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 6, 2012)

And I always thought people were afraid of the date rape drug... yet, there's nearly 18,000 reviews! Geez it looks like everyone wants to get molested while drugged up. 

GBL to GHB conversion is not the simplest task. 

LOL. If I were to reveal a LSD Source how much views would I get? Hypothetically speaking 

What people will do for shit's n giggles!


----------



## Martins (Jan 6, 2012)

I get my gbl and i made ghb from it but
Ghb in not cool at all i didnt like it i have some left because i ordered much gbl


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 8, 2012)

Martins said:


> I get my gbl and i made ghb from it but
> Ghb in not cool at all i didnt like it i have some left because i ordered much gbl


You definitely synth it incorrectly. Almost everybody loves GHB. They don't call it liquid _ecstasy _for nothing. Many people who consume GBL do not like the effects. This seems to be the case!


----------



## Squizz (Jan 9, 2012)

HAHA. I knew a guy who was addicted to GHB. He ordered some GBL. I don't know if he converted it or not, but he OD'd off it, that's for sure. The guy OD'd like 20 times off GHB. I heard he once OD'd while laying in a tanning booth! I've seen people trip out off GHB. Puking and passing out just isn't my idea of a good time. I guess I've never seen the positive side of this drug. Just seems like you get all sedated, and puke all over the place. Then again, I guess you could say the same with alcohol. Whatever you do, be careful with this stuff.


----------



## Martins (Jan 9, 2012)

It is enjoyable only in small amounts


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 9, 2012)

Martins said:


> It is enjoyable only in small amounts


Most certainly. Anything over the desirable threshold is considered a date rape scenario in the making. You must of been going mad with the stuff!


----------



## Martins (Jan 10, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You definitely synth it incorrectly. Almost everybody loves GHB. They don't call it liquid _ecstasy _for nothing. Many people who consume GBL do not like the effects. This seems to be the case!


Yes it was definetly synth right.
1mole gbl reacts with 1mole NaOH
And after reaction was finished i just evaporated it down to get crystals.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, I'm befuddled!


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Jan 11, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> GBL to GHB conversion is not the simplest task.


GBL -> GHB is about as simple as it gets for drug synthesis. The chemicals are readily available (if you follow Chromics writeup from back in the day you just need &#947;-butyrolactone, water and baking soda though it gets slightly more involved if you go with his writeup that starts at GABA, Chem-R-Us also has an excellent writeup that holds your hand through the math,) the equipment is minimal, and even the most green chemist should be able to heat, check ph, and steam distill as per Chem-R-Us's excellent writeup. It's about as "difficult" as an A/B extraction.

I suppose it would be difficult if you knew nothing about chemistry, couldn't do simple math, and were totally illiterate. Otherwise, I honestly don't see how it can be described as anything but painfully simple.

Also be careful with GHB, combining it with alcohol can have sever repercussions. There is also concern that GHB might be concerningly excitotoxic to regular users. A study from The International Journal of Neuropsychopharmacology that was done on mice comes to mind.
http://journals.cambridge.org/action/displayAbstract?fromPage=online&aid=6137924


> Gammahydroxybutyric acid (GHB) is an endogenous constituent of the central nervous system that has acquired great social relevance for its use as a recreational club drug. GHB, popularly known as liquid ecstasy, is addictive when used continuously. Although the symptoms associated with acute intoxication are well known, the effects of prolonged use remain uncertain. We examined in male rats the effect of repeated administration of GHB (10 and 100 mg/kg) on various parameters: neurological damage, working memory and spatial memory, using neurological tests, the Morris water maze and the hole-board test. The results showed that repeated administration of GHB, especially at doses of 10 mg/kg, causes neurological damage, affecting the grasping reflex, as well as alteration in spatial and working memories. Stereological quantification showed that this drug produces a drastic neuronal loss in the CA1 hippocampal region and in the prefrontal cortex, two areas clearly involved in cognitive and neurological functions. No effects were noted after quantification in the periaqueductal grey matter (PAG), a region lacking GHB receptors. Moreover, NCS-382, a putative antagonist of GHB receptor, prevented both neurological damage and working- memory impairment induced by GHB. This suggests that the effects of administration of this compound may be mediated, at least partly, by specific receptors in the nervous system. The results show for the first time that the repeated administration of GHB, especially at very low doses, produces neurotoxic effects. This is very relevant because its abuse, especially by young persons, could produce considerable neurological alterations after prolonged abuse.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 12, 2012)

For once, I stand incorrect. 

Thanks for the enlightenment Mr. Penguin.


----------



## rickard (Apr 6, 2012)

Interesting posts by experienced members, I actually found this site while researching gbl. Is it still legal in the USA? they outlawed it in England last December. I saw a site online that is in the USA that said they will supply, but I'm wondering if it is an elaborate scam or things have changed since then. I saw another site with a pretty car at the top, they had the right idea by packaging in what it is supposed to be used for, ie car polish and rim cleaner. I think that package will let everyone know of your innocent intentions, but again I wonder if it is a scam site or are they for real. I understand that you cant post sources on this site, but I'm sure you geniuses can figure out a way around that, in order to save other members time and expense. Maybe a personal message or an e-mail I would really appreciate it. By the way I am not in the USA I am in the Caribbean, but USA policies usually affect ours.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Apr 24, 2012)

goodGBL @ dea . gov


----------



## cary schellie (Apr 24, 2012)

i dont think this guy wants it for sleep, I think he is planning some date rapes, if you need sleep get valium


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> i dont think this guy wants it for sleep, I think he is planning some date rapes, if you need sleep get valium


GHB is in many respects the best sleep med there is. Most hypnotics just knock you out and interfere with the quality of sleep you get. GHB on the other hand promotes deep restful sleep. That's why it's used in treating people with narcolepsy.
The dopamine rebound also makes you wake up feeling energetic, and refreshed because of the quality sleep. Compare that to the lingering sedation of many hypnotics, which added to the fact that they prevent you from getting truly restful sleep causes a groggy feeling in the morning.
I wish I could get some GHB for sleep. But doctors actually can't prescribe it unless you have narcolepsy. Insomnia bad enough that you can be up for 6 days straight doesn't qualify.
Fucking scumbags who think its ok to drug someone ruining things for everyone. How can it even be fun fucking someone who is basically passed out?


----------



## rickard (May 29, 2012)

Well fellow members I am unpleasantly surprised at the wrong assumptions made by some comments above, but to clear the air, I am in Jamaica, pussy grows on trees here, I am not a bad looking guy, and I am involved seriously with two ladies, I have NO intentions of having sex with comatose females, I totally agree, no fun in that. I am doing research as to the possibility of using GBL to treat alcoholics and maybe other addicts, I don't want to overdose anyone and I am trying to be as responsible as possible to gather as much correct information as I can, obviously the internet can be misleading and I cant get credible info from the usual sources because not enough research is done just as with marijuana, I get most of my research material from underground books the same applies to LSD. I recently "discovered" GBl and I think it looks promising, but the effective dose is so close to the overdose it is frightening. I bought a 2.91 pound bottle of 99.95% GBL and I am now waiting for them to send me via e-mail the CAS report before I proceed. Now I have seen where the recommended doses differ from different peoples opinion, the best advice I got is to start at small doses 2ml and after some time up the dose if it is not getting the desired effect. Any help I can get from members as to how to calibrate the correct dose from the GBL I bought will be greatly appreciated also any advice you wish to share. 
As to those members that assumed when you ASSUME you make an ASS out of U and ME, please don't be so judgmental next time. Respect.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 30, 2012)

Because there is no better way to treat an alcoholic than giving them a more potent and enjoyable GABA drug. Seriously it's a terrible idea. It's like treating a hydrocondone addiction with heroin.


----------



## rickard (May 31, 2012)

Hi MrEDuck, I see your point but I am lead to believe that the withdrawal symptoms can be alleviated with the use of gbl, now if the patient is unaware of the "medicine" he won't be able to associate that great feeling with gbl, all they will know is that this treatment helps them with less pain. Of course this will only help if someone genuinely wants to stop but is weak to the substance. Like I said this is research, I am hoping for great results, but I am prepared to be disappointed, at the very least I am giving it an honest shot. But yes I need a lot more information first before I move ahead.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 31, 2012)

That's not how it works. The withdrawal symptoms come from a receptor not being activated. You activate it with something else and the brain never rebalances itself, so when you stop the new drug you still have withdrawals. You want to use weaker drugs to taper. Librium is the most common drug used for this purpose. GHB is a terrible drug for this. GHB produces some of te worst withdrawals known to man.


----------



## rickard (Jun 1, 2012)

Ouch that sounds really painful, you see what I mean about information on the net, I will definitely check out Librium. Thanks


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Librium is Rx only and I have never seen it outside of a medical setting. It's one of the least recreational benzos. But that's what makes it good for detox. It cuts the edge while not being fun. If someone is facing alcohol withdrawal bad enough that it's physical I highly advise seeking medical help. They can make it much more comfortable.


----------



## rickard (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a reply to MrEDuck because he has used up all of his private message space 
I believe you about those burns, I saw someone who was careless ouch. 
Yes your method has less risk, but if I decide to use Rhodiums method I will definitely buy the safety gear that you recommend, if they have it at the university lab, I can get them free. The blue dye is a brilliant suggestion, better safe than sorry. I'm glad you are here, there is so much misinformation out there, it is not funny. +1 rep respect


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 2, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Librium is Rx only and I have never seen it outside of a medical setting. It's one of the least recreational benzos. But that's what makes it good for detox. It cuts the edge while not being fun. If someone is facing alcohol withdrawal bad enough that it's physical I highly advise seeking medical help. They can make it much more comfortable.




i think this should be repeated when detoxing from alcohol seek medical treatment. i one for finding alternate cures but in this case this is what you have to do. ive known a few people that died because they tried to quite by themselves. some drugs like heroin, alcohol, and others cant be done by yourself after a certain point your body has adapte in a way to work with the drug, you have re-adapt your body to go with out


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Rickard I'm bad about clearing my pm box. Sorry. 
You need safety gear whichever way you go. You're still making a 2.5M NaOH solution, that's still fucking concentrated.
Your university probably won't have 8mil nitrile gloves in the gen chem or first year organic labs. They'll probably have Purple Knights which are 3 or 5 mil iirc. They're good but can get torn up pretty easily by either of your reactants. Order the 8mils or get a pair of dish washing gauntlets if you can't. Nitrile is prefered over latex. 



polyarcturus said:


> i think this should be repeated when detoxing from alcohol seek medical treatment. i one for finding alternate cures but in this case this is what you have to do. ive known a few people that died because they tried to quite by themselves. some drugs like heroin, alcohol, and others cant be done by yourself after a certain point your body has adapte in a way to work with the drug, you have re-adapt your body to go with out


GABAergic drug withdrawal is scary. In his autobiography Eric Clapton shares his story of forgetting to tell the rehab people he was taking Valium because he thought of it as a "ladies drug" and had a grand map seizure because of it. He then warns us readers not to do the same thing. 
Opioid withdrawal is an awful experience but not likely to kill you. The only way it will is through dehydration due to vomiting and diarrhea. So as long as you can keep fluids down you're safe unless you have a massive habit. Like a I make my own 100x morphine opioid ala Thomas Highsmith, and he didn't die from wd. He killed himself because it was so awful and 300mg of methadone wasn't helping him. 
If you're having physical withdrawal from anything medical help can't hurt.


----------



## rickard (Jun 6, 2012)

Your university probably won't have 8mil nitrile gloves in the gen chem or first year organic labs. They'll probably have Purple Knights which are 3 or 5 mil iirc.

I bought my own nitrile gloves they are blue and powder free, that is all i could get, I could put them on and also the thick dish washing ones for added safety. 
When adding The GBL to the sodium hydroxide solution, it is also an exothermic reaction, I am advised not to let the mixture boil or that will ruin the product, I am advised to use an immersed thermometer to keep track of the temperature range but I am not told what is the ideal temperature.
The boiling point of GBL is 204C.
What is the temperature that GBL mixed with the sodium hydroxide solution will start to boil?
Can I dunk the glass beaker container containing the mixture in an ice/cold bath if the solution gets too hot without ruining the reaction?


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 6, 2012)

Water will boil off first, a little over 100°C, I'd use an ice bath and add the base slowly.


----------



## todd23 (Jun 21, 2012)

i've been searching web and blogs for a trustworthy gbl source. it seems a trying task, to say the least. it almost like every blogger calls all sites bogus except for the one he reccomends. seems they all have allterior motives... help me. i'm a weekend warrior, so to speak, of water and the crazy prices i'm forced to pay in the nyc clubs is killing me...


----------



## todd23 (Jun 25, 2012)

capita, did u ever find a reliable site to ship gbl to the US? please let me know so i don't get robbed or pinched...
thanx, todd


----------



## Gammagurl (Jul 27, 2012)

Shepj I really need your help!


----------

